# Hatching day 5 blast



## Kelly9

Has anyone out there had an already hatching day 5 blast transferred? How did it work out? and if bfp when did you test and get a positive? Anyone end up with identical twins with assisted hatching?

This is a picture of the one that I had put back today and I was so surprised to see the placental cells already exiting the blast, apparently this is how it looks.
 



Attached Files:







tulip.jpg
File size: 82.1 KB
Views: 28


----------



## CanadianMaple

I know nothing about it, but your picture gave me goosebumps! What a neat first picture. Best of luck!


----------



## schoolteacher

It's the first one I have ever seen! Amazing!


----------



## chellesama

I have no idea if we transferred a hatching blast or not (the pitfall of being a surrogate; the dads didn't ask and nobody bothered to tell the oven what kind of bun she was getting) but I do know that there are higher chances of identical twins with a 5 day vs a 3 day transfer. I want to say something like a 2% chance with IVF, which sounds low but is actually a lot higher than you'd see with natural conception.

Good luck to you! My identical twin sister and I will send out what positive vibes we can for you!


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks guys. There is also a further increased risk of idents when using assisted hatching. Honestly I just want this one blast to stick!


----------



## DesiresBaby

Hi Kelly!

I too just completed a FET and transferred a hatching blast on 07.10.12 that looks identical to your photo! So cool! When do you go back for your BETA? Mine is scheduled for this Thursday, 07.19.12. I too am wondering how long it takes for a hatching 5 day blast to implant. I soo want to POAS today; but, I promised my DH that we'd wait and do the test together the day before. Have you done any HPTs at all? I really hope this one sticks. We did a fresh cycle IVF cycle in May. At that time we transferred two grade A embies,and neither stuck. So, I'm praying that this one is a BFP! Sending you lots and lots of baby dust! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Kelly9

I got a bfp at 8dpo but now am having some spotting so not sure whats going on. Hoping it's nothing major. Good luck for your beta. I had my transfer the same day as yours with a day 5 blast so we may have the same due date, if my pregnancy continues. Praying so hard that it does.


----------



## DesiresBaby

Thanks! Your spotting could just be implantation bleeding. So, try to remain positive. Speak with your Dr and try not to worry too much. It may be nothing. No stress is best right now! What kind of HPT did you use? I'm not sure which is best to use. I hear first response is best. You are in my thoughts and prayers! :hug:


----------



## Kelly9

I'm trying not to stress already been to doc and got betas done will have repeat on thursday. Praying for good news.

I first detected it with an internet cheapie but also did a frer at night time on 8dpo then did a frer first thing in the morning at 9dpo and it was darker. I recommend frers but you're what 12dpo now? Any test should pick it up. If you want to know how things turn out you can pop into my journal, link in my siggy I'm also curious how you make out since we're on the same day.

I have pics of my tests in my journal as well if you're curious


----------



## Donna210369

congratulations Kelly. Praying for a sticky bean for you. I bled for the first 4wks of one of my pg's so try not to stress too much. It'll be a long wait till thursday, try and keep yourself busy. well done xx


----------



## Kelly9

thanks donna. Its the most nerve wracking thing ever!


----------



## DesiresBaby

Actually, Idk how my dpo I am. All I'm certain of is that I'm 7dpt, since I didn't have to do an ER this cycle, only an ET. Also, AF came 06.12.12 and I should've done my ET the week of the 4th, 07.03.12. But, because the part of the clinic were transferred are done was closed that week, my ET got pushed back to 07.10.12. So, Idk...hahaha! 

I guess I will use a frer as well, since they appear to be the best. I will certainly be following your journal to keep up with your progress and outcome. It's so encouraging when I can read other women's stories, and to know that I'm not alone; although, it feels that way at times. If you'd like, you may take a peek at my blog. I find it to be so therapeutic for me! The link is on my profile. I will be updating and posting there about my progress etc. So feel free to follow my journey! I pray that God gives us both the desire of our hearts!


----------



## DesiresBaby

Actually, Idk how may dpo I am. All I'm certain of is that I'm 7dpt since I didn't have to do an ER this cycle, only an ET. Also, AF came 06.12.12, and my ET date had to be pushed back a week due to the part of the clinic were the transfers are done was closed the week of the 4th. According to my LMP my ET should have been on 07.03.12, but was 07.10.12. So Idk!

I will use the frer as well since that seems to be the best. I will certainly be following your journal to keep up with your progression etc. It's so encouraging to hear the stories of other women who struggle with TTC and to know that you're not alone; although, at times it feels that way. I also blog as I find it very therapeutic! I will be doing my updating there, so feel free to follow my story! The website is on my profile. I pray that God gives us both the desires of our hearts!


----------



## DesiresBaby

Sorry about the double posts. My computer is doing weird things!


----------



## Kelly9

You are 12dpo desires, if your emby was a day 5 embie you add those days to your 7 since = 12dpo. When will you be testing?


----------



## DesiresBaby

DH and I took our frer HPT last night and got a :bfp:! We are sooo excited! Our official BETA is tomorrow at 8AM. I pray that my HCG # is where it needs to be. I've had two previous ectopics, and both were BFP's with very, very low HCG levels. I do not want to go through that again.


----------



## Kelly9

YAY!!!!! Congrats! I have my second beta tomorrow, praying the numbers will go up. I'm still waiting on my first set of numbers though, hopefully doc will call soon.


----------



## DesiresBaby

I will keep you posted about our progress! I pray all is well with your little one. I know that waiting on that phone call can seem like an eternity! Prayers are going up for you!


----------



## Donna210369

congratulations Desires!! :happydance:

Happy healthy 9 months for you x

Kelly good luck tomorrow for your second beta and good luck desires for your first xx


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks Donna.... where about are you in the whole ttc etc thing? I see you've had lots of heartbreak but no mention about now. 

I"m still waiting on my results from the first beta but honestly I guess it doesn't matter if I get them before the second results, you kind of need both to make any sense of them with something like this so I'm going to play it cool. I'll start panicking and worrying about them after I've done the second test.


----------



## Taylah

Congrats ladies h&h pregnancy to you both xx


----------



## Donna210369

Today's the day then girls. Good luck to you both xx

As for me i'm waiting to do a FET with a grade 4AB blastocyst. Only got the one in the freezer but my lining is not playing ball at the moment and my consultant is worried my last ERPC has damaged the lining. they've upped my progynova again and have another scan on tuesday but may need some investigations if its not thickened up by then. I was really upset about it but my acupuncturist is quite sure he can sort it, just needs time................. 

Take care girls and i'll be checking in on your Betas later xx


----------



## Kelly9

Still waiting for tuesday beta results, called doc they're going to call back. Bah.


----------



## DesiresBaby

Hi ladies! Just wanted to let you all know that our BETA today was positive, of course! HCG=224! The nurse says everything is looking good according to my #. I have my 2nd on Monday. I'm soo relieved now, considering our history of ectopics.


----------



## Kelly9

Yay! That was 14dpo right? I think we have the same due dates. 

My 12dpo beta was 128 had today's done but no results should be around 260 though keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## DesiresBaby

Yep, 14dpo today! Your 1st beta seems like a good one. I think your little one is going to be fine! I can't wait to get my due date. I'm not sure if it'll be different from the date I got from my LMP, 03/19/13, because the transfer was a week later than it was supposed to be.


----------



## Kelly9

desires you due date is the same as mine! I'm 14dpo today to silly girl, making your due date march 28th, you can't go by lmp as the clinic has messed with that so you add the number of days post transfer to the age of your embryo's transferred back :) There is a thread in the first try section for march babies with assisted conception you should come find us :)


----------



## DesiresBaby

Hahaha...Idk what I would do without you..lol! Thanks for that information. As you can see, I've been just kinda going with the flow of things...I will definitely get on that thread, so that I can get all these numbers together.


----------

